# waiting for results.



## pesente (Dec 1, 2012)

hey ladies, bit of a rant, bit of a question. 
had AMH test 2 weeks ago, called today and results are in, they wont discuss over the phone has to be face to face but appointment isn't till 29th JANUARY!!!!!! I'm wondering if this is normal practice and what the time scale will be from here on in? 
waiting for news in not my favourite thing to be honest.


----------



## cocobella (May 11, 2012)

Oh no, what a pain for you! I was so desperate for all my results an even waiting a few days for some was so long so can imagine how you feel. I got AMH separately first before I had a consultation for egg share so got my results quickly over the phone from a private place. All the other ones the lister gave me over the phone as soon as they were in. What clinic are you with? I know they all do things differently!


----------



## pesente (Dec 1, 2012)

complete fertility southampton.


----------

